

The Algorithm: Idiom of Modern Science - tx
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~chazelle/iPod
This one is a long read, with somewhat "boring" subject. This article did not generate much interest on programming@reddit and I found it to be an unfortunate fact.<p>For all younger hackers I strongly suggest to at least bookmark it if you don't have time to read it, this text is a very nice collection of short "popular introductions" into various exciting fields of CS.
======
kleevr
Great read.

------
mronge
Really well written

